# Golden afraid of water



## Emfrench01 (Sep 3, 2014)

It seems my beautiful golden boy Fitz is terrified of water! It's strange because he seems just in a bath however whenever I try and get him to interact with a body of water he runs in fear. Has anyone ever had this experience with a golden? If so how did you help them overcome their fears? I am constantly seeing golden retrievers love the water and I feel bad my puppy does not.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

My girl is almost weeks and just went swimming for the first time on labor day. Now she whines when she hears running water or if we are taking a shower cause she wants to come in.

I gave Zoey treats during her first couple baths and let her walk around the tub with a couple inches of water in it. I tried to make it fun for her and praised her a lot. This seemed to have paved the way for her fondness to water.


----------



## Emfrench01 (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow that's awesome she loves water so much! I'm going to try exactly what you suggested. Thanks for that info!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum. 
Fitz is a handsome boy. 

I live on the NC Coast, we have a small beach at the end of my road for the Residents to use. I take my two down and let them swim in the Inter Coastal Waterway. 

Both of my Goldens are adopted, I knew very little to anything about their backgrounds when I first got them. When I took them down to the beach the first time, I put a leash on them, walked in the water with them. When it's low tide, this is easier to do, but I always took them in slowly and never forced them, let them get use to being in the water and also to see what their reaction was. Fortunately my two love to go swimming, they really didn't need any adjusting to the water, they took to it right away. I usually take a bumper with me instead of a ball. My boy loves to retrieve it. 

I suggest going very slow with Fitz, get in the water with him and use a leash the first time until you see how he's going to react. Take treats with you if they're needed. I always stay in the water with my two, most of the time the ICW is very calm, but there have been times when I've been down there and it's been a real high tide, the water has been rough with a strong current. 

You might want to get a life jacket for him too, one that has a handle on the top of it. This way you can grab him if you need to pull him out. 

Most dogs love the water, but there are a lot that don't.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I've had one golden (Rowdy) afraid of water and one who merely is somewhat indifferent to it (2 have loved it, 2 do love water).

I don't force them, figuring they will eventually swim if they want to - my Rowdy did develop a liking for water around 8 years, and my Towhee loves to wade and splash but does not go out of her way to swim - her pups all seem to love water but it is just of minimal interest to her ... yes she swims and willingly jumps in to wade and play but swimming just doesn't interest her much unless there is a point to it.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella was a bit hesitant to go in the water at first. I ended up taking one of her favorite toys and playing fetch with her with it. She didn't mind getting her feet wet at first. So I would toss the toy where she felt comfortable. Did this a few times, then tossed it where she had to go in the water just a little tiny bit further. Continued at that depth until she seemed comfortable. Tossed a little further and repeated. She was swimming after her toy before I knew it. I didn't force her at all. I just took my time with her. Now its difficult to keep her out of the water.

I too recommend getting him a lifejacket. Sometimes I use one with Ella and sometimes I don't. Depends on water conditions and everything.


----------



## Emfrench01 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks so much for all your wonderful suggestions. All of these Goldens are so beautiful! I love the idea of getting a life jacket as I live on a pond this is a great idea. I will definitely be purchasing one of those soon. Pics to come of fitzy in his new life jacket!!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_7978tleKY&list=UUi-flpqTpbAFZufZTAk94Ug

It's really very easy. Or, as an old coach used to say, "It's easy when you know how."

EvanG


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, I think Carolina Mom, is right on about leaving the leash on him while in the water. My Bentley was similar and unsure of the water too, so I kept the leash on him, because I didnt want to lose control of him. I also led him out into the water with a tennis ball. He followed that right out and was more interested in getting the ball than the fact that he was in deep water. Lead Fitz out into the deeper water so he has to swim but also not too long. Reassure him by letting him touch the bottom and then back out. Give him lots of "good boys" too. This is new to them and they have to experience it on their terms.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I adopted a 8yr old girl that wanted nothing to do with water. Then again she was fearful of many things and it took overt a year before she took her first swim. From her not wanting to get closer to 5' from shore, to getting paws wet, then up to her belly and eventually onto her first swim. How I helped her get to that point was never forcing anything while we developed a trust.

I bet Fitz will get there much faster than she did, but she did. Goldens love water and he will too eventually.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you have another dog you could tale Fitz to the pond with? Sweetie was afraid to go in until she saw Jack fetch a ball then it was GAME ON! She didn't know how to swim at first & looked like a dolphin jumping in the water but it came to her quickly. Fitz is a great looking pup! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

Drifter HATED water. He was four when I got him, and I don't know how much exposure to water he had before that. Once I took him to a reservoir to go swimming. I went in and called him occasionally, and he just ran up and down the shore whining. I think he was searching for a way to get to me without getting wet. At one point, he fell in, and then he swam back to the nearest rock and clung on to it. It wasn't in a place where he could get out himself, but he was too scared to look for somewhere else. He was literally shaking with fear. I helped him out and stayed out of the water after that. I never tried to go swimming with him again. I did walk him near rivers a few times, and in some rare occasions he would wade in, but he never so much as get his stomach wet. Drifter also hated walking in rain and would constantly try to turn back to go home. Baths were another of his pet-peeves, so I only bathed him when it was absolutely necessary. The only thing he liked to do with water was drink it - and he generally drank large quantities.

Dolce is the polar opposite: she jumps into the bathtub herself, doesn't mind rain (except for peeing in water grass - she doesn't care for that much), and jumps into puddles and rivers any chance she gets, though I don't always allow her to do so. However, she doesn't drink very much. In fact, I've taken to putting water on her kibble to keep her hydrated.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy likes looking at water, but will not go in. We took him to a friend's pool, where my son took him into the water. He began to sink like the Titanic. Just not a water boy, I guess.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

janababy said:


> Buddy likes looking at water, but will not go in. We took him to a friend's pool, where my son took him into the water. He began to sink like the Titanic. Just not a water boy, I guess.


Did you do *THIS* for him?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_79...bAFZufZTAk94Ug

EvanG


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

EvanG said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_7978tleKY&list=UUi-flpqTpbAFZufZTAk94Ug
> 
> It's really very easy. Or, as an old coach used to say, "It's easy when you know how."
> 
> EvanG


 
Really great video with outstanding instructions on how to introduce pups to the water.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Leslie B said:


> Really great video with outstanding instructions on how to introduce pups to the water.


What a *beautiful* video, Leslie!!! Thank you so much for sharing it! I just loved it!

Hugs,
Deborah
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

NewfieMom said:


> What a *beautiful* video, Leslie!!! Thank you so much for sharing it! I just loved it!
> 
> Hugs,
> Deborah
> (NewfieMom)


 
Thanks Deborah but it is not my video but Evan Grahams. I especially like the video because it covers the subject so very well.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Leslie B said:


> Thanks Deborah but it is not my video but Evan Grahams. I especially like the video because it covers the subject so very well.


I understood that you did not produce the video, Leslie, but it was you who brought it to my attention. I was thanking you for doing that. I assure you that I would not have found it on my own. Now I grant you that I do not currenlty have a dog that needs to learn to swim (my Newfoundland appears to be doing the breast stroke quite well on his own at present), but I think one should always keep learning! I never had any formal instruction on introducing a dog to water, although I have seen wonderful videos of people introducing Newfies to water on YouTube.

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------

